# RIP Conteztar I miss you



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

I found out today that my first horse Conteztar aka Tory passed away last week. He was my first horse and will always have a special place in my heart. I had to give him away about 4 months ago and gave him to a 6yr old boy.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

so sorry for your loss. RIP Conteztar


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

(Hugs) Sorry for your loss.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to hear about what happened. RIP Conteztar. I hope you feel better soon.


----------

